# Air Flow eter Burning Out



## peplow (Sep 6, 2005)

Someone please help me before I go insane. I have a 1988 318i Saloon and though it was in good condition when I bought it.However it keeps on burning out the Air Flow Meter (AFM) I have had another ECU put on because I thought it was overdriving the components to no avail and ive had 2 AFM's, one to replace the original broken one that came with the car and one to replace that after replacing the ECU.Ive checked all wiring including ECU earths and made sure that all the components are the correct BOSCH number.It always seems to burn out the flap and the air temp sensor or makes them give out spurious readings at least.Ive checked the voltage regulator with an oscilloscope and done the tests that BOSCH advised with no result. Ive checked the bulkhead where the ECU wiring goes into the engine compartement for nicks in the wiring to see if it was decking down to ground but nothing, completely fine. Another problems is that in the morning, I have to let the engine warm up for a couple of minutes before I set off or it will stall the engine unless I put more revs on, not sure if this is because the ECU is gettin all sorts of readings from the AFM in the sense of the coolant temp sensor says is cold, the throttle switch says idle but the AFM says full throttle and full temp reading or not. Has anybody had the same problem of any kind and how was it resolved? Im sure its got to be some kind of wiring error as whats the chance that 3 AFM's and 2 ECU's are fault that create the same fault every time, not alot. Please help if you can with any comments or suggestions

Many Thanks


----------

